# Dog paw licking and itching advice?



## sonya4403 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all, can anyone shed any light on a problem that I have or has anyone else had similar? I have five dogs and they have started to lick their paws and they seem to go into a red hue colour, this seems worse in the winter months. I have inspected them and found nothing but obviously they seem to cause them discomfort. I had one of my dogs PTS this year because he had this problem and his paws became so sore and ulcerated he struggled walking, he was 12 yrs old but other than this problem seemed fit and well. I had been to the vets on numerous occasions the problem had been gradually getting worse over a yearly period, he was taking steroids, antibiotics and anti-fungicidal paw wash which seemed to make no difference, the vet said it was his immune system breaking down. I do not want to go through this again with the other dogs! My house is hoovered daily and the dogs are fleaed monthly, their bedding is washed regularly. My other dogs range in age from puppy to 7 yrs old. Does anyone elses dogs suffer with this problem and what do you do to treat it? 
Regards Sonya


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Has the vet suggested allergy testing or any blood tests for thyroid problems? That's where I'd start.

I have two very itchy dogs one licks his paws red raw but I use Dermacton spray to help with the itching. You can get this from the following site. Both boys have dust mite allergies.

Dermacton Spray for itchy dogs

Have you thought about putting socks on the dogs paws to help stop them licking and causing infection? You could also buy them boots for when walking outside.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dogs with irritable paws can sometimes mean a food allergy but with all your guys suffering it is more likely to be environmental. I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

It could be because of various things, the diet, washing powder, stuff you wash floor with if do, fibres from carpet, medical problem, and other environmental things.i would change a few things such as washing powder and other things, it can be very difficult to find out the cause of an allergy.

I would go back to the vets and get them to run some tests. You could also put socks or special boots on them to see if it helps, it could be from the outside or inside.


----------



## charlgrim (Dec 10, 2012)

Omg! At last someone with same frustrating problem as me!!!!!
My dog has got allergies to environmental factors! Her paw licking has got worse. My hubby says its perfectly normal and just grooming but I know it isn't. Recently noticed the hair on her paws a tinge of red but paws themselves not too bad. Bit pink inbetween toes but that's it. I've started treatment this week with the Dermacton range. After her walks I'm washing her paws using the soap and then after they've naturally dried, rubbing in the cream inbetween her toes. Only thing is I need to put time aside to sit with her for a good 10 mins after to make sure she doesn't lick cream off and give it chance to work. She licks mainly when in our front room (only room with carpet). I'll try and update you by end of week with how the Dermacton is working. If you get any advice from vet would be interested to know. I was going to go to vet but although I think she's worth every penny I do find that they often try everything with no success. Good luck xx


----------



## SidneyFrankie (Nov 14, 2012)

My in laws dog suffered from terribly itchy feet, ears and skin. He gnawed his paws to point that they bled.

They changed his food and put him on nature diet and the cereal free James wellbeloved kibble. Within a week all the itching stopped.

Hopefully it's something simple like a food allergy for you.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

If it seems worse in winter could it be something like salt on the roads. I know that can affect some dogs. So try washing their feet when you come in.

Our friends dog also did this and when I was doing a round of googling doggy illnesses (our old boy didn't do vets so we had sort things out ourselves) I came across two things.

First dogs who suffer from hayfever can do this, I know its worse in the winter months but for humans sneezing is just an allergic reaction so it could be a reaction to something environmental we suggested he try piriton with her but as we aren't vets and he wouldn't ask the vets, he never did and she carried on knawing, but a half a piriton might be worth a go if its an environmental allergy (or find out the active ingredient and get the generic brand as cheaper)

Second we discovered many dogs suffer from beef allergies we stopped our boy on it food an treats and his flaky itchy coat cleared up, we suggested this to the friend with the itchy dog feet and he tried it and it worked for his dog as well, they sometimes get lax and she gets hold of a bit of beef at a BBQ for example and she goes back to nibbling her feet. Other dogs can be allergic to lamb or even chicken so worth trying an elimination diet as well. Not sure why this would be worse in winter though 

With 5 dogs whatever you try is going to be tricky. Its unlikely to be a health thing unless they are all related. Much more likely to be diet or environmental.

Do you wash floors or bedding more regularly in muddy winter months?


----------



## sonya4403 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks all, I have been feeding the dogs the same food for about a year with no ill affects and I haven't changed washing powders etc. They are all groomed regularly and are flyball dogs so get plenty of excercise. No other skin symptoms only the paws. I will try washing their feet when we come home from walks, as we walk in fields they get muddy quite a lot, but who doesn't in this weather! I have wooden flooring and tiles throughout the house. This is so strange as two of the dogs have only just developed this and they are 4 yrs old? I have been trying dermapaw cream at night when I can keep an eye on them so they dont lick it off! Please keep me informed as to any medication people are using and how they get on with it. Thanks for all the replys.
Regards sonya


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

It could be a number of things:

- Allergies, be it food or environmental
- Irritation, grit on the roads
- Anal glands, could be full and need emptying
- Mites, when a dog has any kind of mites they tend to chew their feet

If all of them are doing it, chances are it's not allergies. It could be irritation. Anal glands are another possibility I would pursue and have checked out. I would also treat them with mite stuff. Thornit powder between the toes should help.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

My terrier has this problem. He was fed a raw diet before he was diagnosed with kidney failure, so now he's on renal food, anyway, his red paw was bad before we changed his food so I know it wasn't a food allergy.

It happened last year too, vet did scrapings but found nothing, it's not fleas as they're treated regularly, and I have another two terriers that come who also have the same condition. 

Now, Floyd's fur has re-grown and is ok, but it's something I'll definitely be watching out for next year, and we'll more than likely go down the allergy testing route. It's happened before towards the end of the summer months but has gone by winter time, it's not all year for us, thankfully.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Try bathing your dogs paws in Green tea!! Make up the green tea and leave to cool to room temp, do this regularly.

Have a look at Holistic Remedies UK

or find The Natural Medicine Man on Facebook


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

My dog suffers terribly with her feet in the winter months. After a walk she scratches and bites at them until they bleed. My theory is that when they get cold, they irritate as they are warming up (a bit like chilblains)

For the last week I have been using paw wax before going out and so far this seems to be working.

No irritation at all. The one day I didn't use it, she started tearing at her feet as soon as we got home.

Shaws - Paw Wax - protects Paws and Prevents Slipping | eBay


----------



## Carol Hamilton (Mar 5, 2021)

sonya4403 said:


> Hi all, can anyone shed any light on a problem that I have or has anyone else had similar? I have five dogs and they have started to lick their paws and they seem to go into a red hue colour, this seems worse in the winter months. I have inspected them and found nothing but obviously they seem to cause them discomfort. I had one of my dogs PTS this year because he had this problem and his paws became so sore and ulcerated he struggled walking, he was 12 yrs old but other than this problem seemed fit and well. I had been to the vets on numerous occasions the problem had been gradually getting worse over a yearly period, he was taking steroids, antibiotics and anti-fungicidal paw wash which seemed to make no difference, the vet said it was his immune system breaking down. I do not want to go through this again with the other dogs! My house is hoovered daily and the dogs are fleaed monthly, their bedding is washed regularly. My other dogs range in age from puppy to 7 yrs old. Does anyone elses dogs suffer with this problem and what do you do to treat it?
> Regards Sonya


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It could also be a sign of anxiety - could be one dog has the anxiety but the others have the learned behaviour?

The red colouring on the fur is, I think, caused by the saliva staining the hairs.

If it happens only on a carpet, it could be the chemicals in the carpet or residue of cleaning or deodorising products etc.


----------



## Carol Hamilton (Mar 5, 2021)

sonya4403 said:


> Hi all, can anyone shed any light on a problem that I have or has anyone else had similar? I have five dogs and they have started to lick their paws and they seem to go into a red hue colour, this seems worse in the winter months. I have inspected them and found nothing but obviously they seem to cause them discomfort. I had one of my dogs PTS this year because he had this problem and his paws became so sore and ulcerated he struggled walking, he was 12 yrs old but other than this problem seemed fit and well. I had been to the vets on numerous occasions the problem had been gradually getting worse over a yearly period, he was taking steroids, antibiotics and anti-fungicidal paw wash which seemed to make no difference, the vet said it was his immune system breaking down. I do not want to go through this again with the other dogs! My house is hoovered daily and the dogs are fleaed monthly, their bedding is washed regularly. My other dogs range in age from puppy to 7 yrs old. Does anyone elses dogs suffer with this problem and what do you do to treat it?
> Regards Sonya


----------



## Carol Hamilton (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Carol Hamilton (Mar 5, 2021)

sonya4403 said:


> Hi all, can anyone shed any light on a problem that I have or has anyone else had similar? I have five dogs and they have started to lick their paws and they seem to go into a red hue colour, this seems worse in the winter months. I have inspected them and found nothing but obviously they seem to cause them discomfort. I had one of my dogs PTS this year because he had this problem and his paws became so sore and ulcerated he struggled walking, he was 12 yrs old but other than this problem seemed fit and well. I had been to the vets on numerous occasions the problem had been gradually getting worse over a yearly period, he was taking steroids, antibiotics and anti-fungicidal paw wash which seemed to make no difference, the vet said it was his immune system breaking down. I do not want to go through this again with the other dogs! My house is hoovered daily and the dogs are fleaed monthly, their bedding is washed regularly. My other dogs range in age from puppy to 7 yrs old. Does anyone elses dogs suffer with this problem and what do you do to treat it?
> Regards Sonya


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

@Carol Hamilton Are you having problems replying to posts ?
Hit the reply button, type out your message, thn 'post reply'. Also check the date at the bottom of the post, this thread is 9 years old.
If you have an issue you need help with you would be better to start a new thread.


----------

